# I took some pictures!



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Any words of wisdom on how to take better pictures of my pups?!?

I was going to put bunny ears on Zeeva in light of Easter, but then I realized she already has some.

Enjoy C:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I couldn't get your photos to come up.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh no :C

These?

P.S. Zeeva and Smokey are both blowing their coat but that's all Zeeva's heart C:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes - thanks. You took lovely creative photos with an interesting perspective. The one of Smokey - the closeup of her napping - it is like a study in black and white. Zeeva peeking out of the flowers and then the one with her laying down next to the heart made out of her shedded fur - and here I just tossed the stuff in the trash


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aww these are awesome! No advice on picture taking. Titan is camera shy so he moves whenever I get the camera out. Lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Mary Beth and Whitney. I like them much even if no one else does


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Couple more that I liked from today!!! 

P.S. Does Zeeva's weight look better? Or do you think it's all that fur she has shed?


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Your dogs are soo beautiful!!! You don't need any advice they're already super photogenic. I haven't had my Sable long enough to get some good pics but my Australian shepherd Stewart loves dressing up.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Couple more that I liked from today!!!
> 
> P.S. Does Zeeva's weight look better? Or do you think it's all that fur she has shed?


great pictures! Very artsy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Zeeva has such a sweet face...love the heart picture...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great pictures. Zeeva through the flowers is really beautiful. Smoky's picture are great. OK I have a secret love of huskies . You have a great eye.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the pics!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

A few more C: enjoy!

<3


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I really like this one C:


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Both of them are gorgeous! And lovely photos.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Just for Zeeva


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zeeva is just gorgeous! ! Love all the pics!! Especially 2&4 of that last post! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Zeeva is just gorgeous! ! Love all the pics!! Especially 2&4 of that last post!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for commenting. I get so sad when no one does...I like the acorn one!!! C:

<3


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awww Zeeeeeva! Love these!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> Awww Zeeeeeva! Love these!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! We miss hearing about Titan! I've been a bit sad so I'm sorry I haven't replied to your PMs...forgive me :C

<3 you...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

*A focus on Smokey*

Do you like us? C:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The headshots are awesome! Can''t decide which is my favorite - the first or the last.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know if you can tell how flushed I am...? I have the flu (wtf man! It's not even flu season) and a bad fever...I managed to clean, go to the eye doc and talk to my professor after taking a few Tylenol...way to spread the germs lady! :c


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

*Mister swallowed by blanket*

My diabetic kitty.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry you got the summer flu. Photo is lovely of you and Zeeva. But Mister is the best - all wrapped up like a bug in a rug as my dad used to say.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Top: normal Smokey!
Bottom: creeper Smokey!


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Smokey is extremely photogenic! Both dogs are beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome photos! There's nothing wrong with them. Both of your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Juice with the jelly green eyes...








Never knew a little ball of fur could love so much:::Tryst while i was sick:::








Best friends know what the best toys are :::tree trimmer came by and we kept the branches:::


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Running! 








My big girl still does the puppy plop perfectly!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos  The sitting one is my favourite


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't forget about Smokey in the background








Stealing a kiss in the bushes?!?








Oh the silly things we do for our hoomans...


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, what a lovely kitty! Yes, cats can surprise one with their caring. Enjoyed the dogs' photos also and your captions are great. This has become my favorite thread


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Mary Beth said:


> Oh, what a lovely kitty! Yes, cats can surprise one with their caring. Enjoyed the dogs' photos also and your captions are great. This has become my favorite thread


You're too kind Mary Beth, always. You pick up on threads that no one comments on and that is THE sweetest thing!

I've an Instagram for the pups. If you have one I can send you a friend request?!? C:


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice pictures. I just adore your dogs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

UCI almamater 







Splash!







Look! I did it all by myself!







I'm tired now; can I come out?!?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> You're too kind Mary Beth, always. *You pick up on threads that no one comments on and that is THE sweetest thing!*


Re: the bolded part: Yes, I have also noticed that about Mary Beth’s posts. And, like you, I think that is wonderful!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Finally caught up on all the pictures! I LOVE THEM!!! You fur babies are beautiful and I love seeing them.. love their humor too


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Your dogs always look like they are having the best fun. Love seeing their pics.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Msmaria said:


> Your dogs always look like they are having the best fun. Love seeing their pics.


Lol. They sleep most of the day. The couple of hours that they do have 'fun' I bust out the camera. Sleeping dogs are cute but not as fun! 

Especially when compared to most of the people on the forum in agility, and dock diving, and protection, and OB and hiking! Now that's what I call fun!!!

Thank ya though! <3


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

That face. She has so much fun now...








'How dare you put me in the water mamma. Now you stay 25 feet away from me.'


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:laugh: I know exactly how Smokey feels. Snow is fun, water is not. Even though it was for my own good and i did learn to swim, I remember how i hated those swimming lessons.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Both your dogs are absolutely stunning!!
Smokey is perfect! I love the design on his head, looks like a happy warrior, or something.
Beautiful. I love Malamutes!!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> View attachment 225217
> 
> That face. She has so much fun now...
> 
> ...


Beautiful puppies


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Three stooges...


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Now that is amazing! The cat on the down/stay!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Knackered.








Post swim drying.








Post post swim drying continued.








The physiology of a Smokey yawn


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope Zeeva enjoys her afterswim toweling as much as the swimming. Smokey has mastered the fine art of yawning. I only thought cats yawned that way.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Some ideas come out better in my head:::trying...lol:::

P.S. I took that by myself.


----------



## kiza (Jul 10, 2014)

Just look at those ears.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> View attachment 227202
> 
> Some ideas come out better in my head:::trying...lol:::
> 
> P.S. I took that by myself.


The concept is there - a heart-shaped frame for Smokey's portrait. This photo from my Sting's breeder's website has a partial frame http://gaardog.com/Pebblesheadflower100510.jpg Reminds me of your Zeeva.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Some new stuff! The one with me in it was taken by hubster!

Yes, Zeeva is balancing on a chair in one of them = 'why am I doing this mum?!?'.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!! I really like that one of you and Zeeva together! !


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Beautiful pictures!! I really like that one of you and Zeeva together! !


Lol. Can you tell it was kind of staged? Or does it look pretty natural? 

We took maybe 7-8 pictures but the first one was that one you see...it was the only one that IMO came out 'ok'...


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> Lol. Can you tell it was kind of staged? Or does it look pretty natural?
> 
> We took maybe 7-8 pictures but the first one was that one you see...it was the only one that IMO came out 'ok'...


Haha well if I didn't have my own feisty girl I might not think it was "staged" but honestly regardless it is a beautiful moment and picture!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Haha well if I didn't have my own feisty girl I might not think it was "staged" but honestly regardless it is a beautiful moment and picture!


Your girl does NOT look feisty with those lil gals (yours? pretties!) in your pictures! Looks like they love her and she loves them back!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> Your girl does NOT look feisty with those lil gals (yours? pretties!) in your pictures! Looks like they love her and she loves them back!


She behaves beautifully with the kids! All my attempts to take a selfie with her end with her trying to eat my phone! I can't blame her...not everyone loves a selfie 

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/randomgirl182/media/20140812_145104_zpslcdrylwh.jpg.html

****I took the pics out. I have resized all of them but they keep posting huge.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ahaha! lol...

My suggestions: 1) better lighting (especially with a camera phone) outside during the day or by a sunny window! 2) try using the front facing camera! 3) Keep taking till it comes out the way you want (if you've got some time )! 4) Use a treat (lol treat, phone, dog uff!).

You still look pretty though!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> ahaha! lol...
> 
> My suggestions: 1) better lighting (especially with a camera phone) outside during the day or by a sunny window! 2) try using the front facing camera! 3) Keep taking till it comes out the way you want (if you've got some time )! 4) Use a treat (lol treat, phone, dog uff!).
> 
> You still look pretty though!


You are far too kind 

I will have to do that sometime. She is always laying with, near or on the children but the only time she snuggles with me is when I'm sick which is when I take most of my selfie (fails) with her. I use the forward facing camera but every time she catches sight of her pretty face she tries to eat it!

I look forward to more of your pictures


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Love your pics! You take such interesting shots, and Zeeva and Smokey are such beautiful subjects.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My first decent action shot (I think?). 

Doesn't she look bad @$$ in this?!? Or am I biased?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

she looks great!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow I missed your thread. Your pictures are fantastic. Zeeva and Smoky are beautiful.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Great pictures and beautiful babies...When I am taking some pictures of my pups, I always press the shutter button fast (no flash since that makes it take longer)...I figure if I take a bunch at once, I'll get a few good ones lol


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Love, love your pictures! They are great, and you have some beautiful dogs


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Boredom...

C:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

*Smokey went to the pumpkin patch!*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Smokey looks likes he's having a blast! He should be a fall dog calander model. He actualy looks like he's laughing.Ziva could be a great summer model or a winter.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Smokey is a good looking dude!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

osito23 said:


> Smokey is a good looking dude!


Thanks C: I needed that!

We stayed in a couple of corners at the fair/pumpkin patch...he obeyed his 'no sheeshee' command and didn't pee on the pumpkins or the props; or anywhere for that matter. He was a bit antsy and spastic but since no one approached us and since we stayed for such a short time, I think I set him up not to fail...I was scared though...

I might take Zeeva today...

<3


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Love the pics  bet smokey had a good time at the pumpkin patch!! he reminds me of that Husky in the funny pictures they always make with the stuffed husky.. can't find it right now.. do you know what I'm talking about?


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Great pics! Love the pumpkin patch.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet face C:








Smokey learned this recently!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> View attachment 253617
> 
> Sweet face C:


:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Similarities?








Good pups!








'Nom! Are these mine?!?' Holiday cookies!








My sweet heart.








My two boys Mister (diabetic cat and Tryst)








This is what Smokey does if I share the sofa with him!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Seeing your pictures of Smokey makes me miss my family's husky! They are fun. And Zeeva looks beautiful like always  

When you balance treat's on there nose do they flip them up and catch them when you give them the ok? I have taught Dixie that, but she has only flipped it up in the air the very first time I did this to her. Now she just looks down and has it fall off her nose!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

DixieGSD said:


> Seeing your pictures of Smokey makes me miss my family's husky! They are fun. And Zeeva looks beautiful like always
> 
> When you balance treat's on there nose do they flip them up and catch them when you give them the ok? I have taught Dixie that, but she has only flipped it up in the air the very first time I did this to her. Now she just looks down and has it fall off her nose!


They do the same as Dixie; look down and let it fall off their noses  I don't know how to get them to flip it off of their nose...

Yes, my Smokey has a lot of personality. I don't know any other huskies but I think he is a unique boy.








These aren't great pictures but they show his personality. In the first one he's giving me the stink-eye for taking over the couch. In the second one he is taking acceptable measure to share the same taken over couch. And in the third one he is sleeping in front of and near Zeeva's crate while we were gone to assure her he is still there and provide her comfort; I've a feeling Zeeva has some separation anxiety (hence the aluminum crate).








And this is just a silly picture of Zeeva that I drew...

Thank you for commenting C:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

...

I think I'm full on my uploading capacity ?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Smokey's training grid: 1) say bye! 2) mid spin! 3) keep your eye on the prize! 4) good boy!

Such a lovely lil pup isn't he?!?


----------

